

Program Synthesis Explained for Computer Architecture Professors - samps
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~bornholt/post/synthesis-for-architects.html?

======
ScottBurson
> This formulation disallows loops, so the programs we generate will always be
> loop-free.

Heh -- that's just a little bit of a restriction, isn't it?

Very glad to see work like this going on, but it's pretty clear we're still a
good distance from general program synthesis. Like nuclear fusion, it's been
the technology of the future for 30 years.

